# RED Helmet: mild concussion and lost goggle clip



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds to me like you took a hard enough spill to warrant getting another helmet.


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

I think it depends on the type of helmet you have to see of you would need a new one. Some helmets are made for single crash (ie motorcycle, some bike helmet, etc). I believe some snowboard helmets like the bern eps helmets are made for single hard crash. Some helmets that are made with softer materials can be used for multiple impacts.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

It is a gamble either way. If you were concussed through your helmet, then yes.... most manufacturers would suggest replacing a "single-use" helmet unless you have access to an x-ray machine to inspect the compressed foam innards

Even if the helmet is not completely spent (which it probably is not).... there is the fact that you have already (recently) suffered a concussion. This means that you will want to get a helmet that you are 100% sure will protect you as much as possible.

I am NOT a doctor, but going by what I have heard, your next concussion will be:
1. Easier to get
2. Probably cause longer term damage

Translation: I might wear a potentially crappy helmet if I were already 100% healthy, but I would be sure to spend the $$ to protect my brain if I had a history of head/brain injury.

YMMV


----------



## van-gramsci (Jan 17, 2012)

Tarzanman said:


> It is a gamble either way. If you were concussed through your helmet, then yes.... most manufacturers would suggest replacing a "single-use" helmet unless you have access to an x-ray machine to inspect the compressed foam innards
> 
> Even if the helmet is not completely spent (which it probably is not).... there is the fact that you have already (recently) suffered a concussion. This means that you will want to get a helmet that you are 100% sure will protect you as much as possible.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you make a compelling argument. I do have a history of mild concussions. I've never suffered anything too severe (though I realize any concussion is not to be taken lightly), but I'd guess I've had as many as 5 knocks to the head that have left me a bit dazed in the past 5 years or so. I really shouldn't take any reasonably avoidable risks. 

After reflecting upon how I crashed, my friend and I figured out what I was likely doing wrong. I plan to take a 2 hr lesson on Friday though, just to make sure I'm getting the technique right. Hopefully my next helmet will last me longer!

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

sounds like a job for some duct tape


----------



## van-gramsci (Jan 17, 2012)

I changed my mind and decided not to get another one. Might be a risk, but at least it's still better than not wearing a helmet, right? 



TorpedoVegas said:


> sounds like a job for some duct tape


There's a Burton shop at Tremblant (where I'll be this weekend), so I figure I'll be able to grab a new clip there.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

you should look at the foam inside the helmet, if its dented or cracked you should know for sure if you need a new one.but seriously, if you have a history of concussions I would invest in a nice expensive new helmet.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Same thing happened to me about a month ago. I caught a backside edge, went down and hit the back of my head. I blacked out and still dont remember the 4 hours afterwards. There was no damage to the helmet but I didn't want to take the chance. I called Burton, got a warranty number, sent the helmet back and they sent me a new one. 

Head injuries are no joke. Better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## shredsomegnar (Jan 4, 2011)

if im not mistaken you can send the helmet back to the manufacturer and they will replace it for a small fee. 
dont mess around with your head, you only have one brain


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

I would get a new helmet. If you aren't going to do it before this trip you should use the warranty so they can send you a new one.


----------



## DrrrtyChurro (Nov 27, 2011)

Burton will ship your product back to you the same way you ship it to them. If you need it right away, overnight ship it to them, they'll get it, they will turn it around in 48 hours, and it will be back to you in overnight shipping


----------



## van-gramsci (Jan 17, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't have time before going for the weekend, but I'll get in contact with Burton next week and see about getting a replacement (or whatever they can do for me).


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

I had a hard impact with my helmet on. Took me a second to get my bearings straight. I called up Smith and asked them if I need to replace my helmet. They said yes and said they would give me 30% off a new helmet if I ship mine back to them. I'd rather spend $100 on a helmet than end up in the hospital with who only knows how much in medical bills.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Danger Mouse said:


> with who only knows how much in medical bills.


$550,000 in the case of Sarah Burke 

Too bad you weren't doing Tremblant next weekend, we'll have chalet with cold beers


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Get a new helmet and you shouldn't be snowboarding this weekend. The worst thing you can do for a head injury is to hit your head AGAIN before the brain has time to heal.


----------

